# Cane Corso for stud



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

In search of a strong male for stud for a friend. Anyone know of one?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

check out Ultimate k9 body gaurds in chestemere Alberta
http://ultimatek9bodyguards.com/main.html


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/working-cane-corso-breeders-25169/


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Angie Stark, who I believe is a member on here, has a very nice Cane Corso (Dozer is his name, I think). That's whom I would go to with Corso questions.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

John Wolf said:


> Angie Stark, who I believe is a member on here, has a very nice Cane Corso (Dozer is his name, I think). That's whom I would go to with Corso questions.


When you say strong male stud what do you mean exactly?

Just curious.

What is the desired traits of the offspring and what is the pedigree of the bitch?

does bitch at least have Hip Xrays, and some sort of TT or whatever...

PM if necessary....

Not huge into corsos, but do know a few people with them, of various temperaments for various uses.

i


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> In search of a strong male for stud for a friend. Anyone know of one?


My young male: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTaJYmfuALA

OFA prelim hips good/elbows normal


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> My young male: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTaJYmfuALA
> 
> OFA prelim hips good/elbows normal


i've never seen footage of a Corso wagging their tail before--it's really cute!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To look for "a strong male for stud" I think the owner should be able to answer the question;

What has your bitch got to offer for me to breed my stud to? Not talking about stud fees!

I think it wouldn't be hard to find a owner that is willing to breed to the bitch but the good stud owners would/should be very selective in the bitches they breed to as should the owner of the bitch when it comes to selecting a stud.


----------

